# Veteran's day



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

May all you who have served have an enjoyable weekend. I want to thank all who served and those who stood by them.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Thorburn said:


> May all you who have served have an enjoyable weekend. I want to thank all who served and those who stood by them.


Thank you for your service to us and our country Thorburn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

lostviking said:


> thank you for your service to us and our country thorburn.
> _posted via mobile device_


amen!


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

I, too, want to thank everyone who has served and defended our country. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I too would like to thank every Man or woman who has served our country Thankyou for your service


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

I can't stand our government

But God Bless the Armed Forces of The United States of America

Thank You All for your contribution to me and my families freedom


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

My service was pretty peaceful, except for the occasional bar scuffle, and I want to give special appreciation for those who have actually served in harm's way. Bless you all.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Veterans in my area will meet Monday at a local monument and have a drink in honor of those who never returned and the loved ones they left behind.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

11/11 is commonly known as Poppy Day or more formally Remembrance Day in the UK and throughout much of the Commonwealth. 

My Great Uncle, still officially Missing In Action in WW1.

His brother, my late grandfather, was a great man but the Shellshock was very bad for him.


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah I buy the poppies M&M,vets sell them at almost every stop light.
My Dad was a Marine In Korea,proud of him.
Thank you Thorburn.
Your family are brave people M&M
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am a proud Veteran of the US Army!! You are welcome and I would do it again and again and again!

I am very proud of my service and my fellow veterans


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

ne9907 said:


> I am a proud Veteran of the US Army!! You are welcome and I would do it again and again and again!
> 
> I am very proud of my service and my fellow veterans


 Thanks,its appreciated ne.
God bless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hopefulgirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Thorburn said:


> May all you who have served have an enjoyable weekend. I want to thank all who served and those who stood by them.


Thank YOU, Thorburn, for your service.

We should always be grateful for the sacrifices veterans have made for the rest of us. Even the "easiest" jobs in the military have expectations like no other line of work and you could be put in harm's way at a moment's notice, and the hardest jobs are, well... most of us can't even begin to imagine.

And there isn't a day for the families of veterans, but they sacrifice too.


----------



## redamzcy (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank You All for your contribution to me and my families freedom


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Another shout out out of support and appreciation for our Veterans and those still serving. You efforts and contributions are recognized and appreciated.

Thanks
WD


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

workindad said:


> Another shout out out of support and appreciation for our Veterans and those still serving. You efforts and contributions are recognized and appreciated.
> Thanks
> WD


Thank you Thorburn from Australia for your bravery and to all other veterans for defending our freedom as democracies. We are a staunch ally of the USA as well as being in a very strategic position in the southern hemisphere. Down Under, Veterans Day is celebrated with much reverence. 

Military personnel pay a big personal price as do their spouses and families. Many BS on here suffer what might be called mini PTSD. I cannot imagine how painful it is to experience the full-blown version.

I hope you have an enjoyable weekend and that you feel very proud of your efforts. 
**********


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

U.S. Navy Vet


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

While I have never served in the armed forces, my Dad served in WWII and I am proud, and thankful, to be a son of the greatest generation in US.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

husbandfool said:


> While I have never served in the armed forces, my Dad served in WWII and I am proud, and thankful, to be a son of the greatest generation in US.


Yes indeed my dad was also He served in Europe

Was in the Bulge in the Ardennes 

where it was reported 80K Americans died in a six week period

He told me every few days men froze to death over night.

He served with the 547th Field Artillery They reigned hell on the German army with 100 pieces of 155 Howitzers

He was a Anti Aircraft 50 Cal Machine Gunner Lost the sight in his left eye.

But he stayed till the end and served in the occupation forces until late 1946 in total he was in theater for nearly 4 years

He like many men of his generation enlisted just after Dec 7th

My Dad my hero rolemodel and best friend

Miss him every day

Love you Dad


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you for keeping those @ss wipes off my door step so I didn't have to deal with their bull crap head on.
This country is a safer place for what you all sacrificed and that includes the sacrifice your families made while you were doing a job that I didn't do, so again, I thank you for that!


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

The Glorious Dead

RIP


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank all of you and your family members who served.
True heros in my eyes.
God bless you all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

